# عمل المراجل البخارية



## ضياء ياسر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مهندس في احدى المصافي النفطية نواجة مشاكل كثيرة في البويلرات(المراجل البخاريه) ممكن شرح مفصل عن ذلك.


----------



## mnci (20 أكتوبر 2008)

اتفضل اخى العزيز طلبك
Steam boilers : in language you can understand


----------



## adhem (27 يناير 2009)

مشكور يا ورد


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (28 يناير 2009)

تفضل اخى الفاضل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=117151


----------



## mdit882 (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني هل يمكن مساعدتي في مجال المراجل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
موضوع الغلايات موضوع واسع ولذلك حبذا لو تم طرح المشاكل الموجودة للتمكن من دراستها ووضع التفسير والحلول لها .


----------



## abue tycer (12 مايو 2010)

*صيانة المراجل*

صيانة المراجل​


----------



## هشام العمدة (12 فبراير 2015)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------

